# New to planted



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Okay, this is my first time going planted. I am setting up a "display tank" in my family room, so i want it to be pretty. I tought it would be rather nice to go the planted route. The tank is a 36" 38g, and the light is being upgraded to dual 30" flourescant strips. I have been told to try anacharis, Vallisniera (or w/e its spelled), cryps, and anubias. However, that was before i knew I was going to upgrade. SInce i am technically doubling the WPG, can anyone recommend any other plants I could do?

For fish, im gonna go with 14 cardinals, A few ottos, my petricola from my old tank, and some Japonica shrimp.

Help me out here krys!
:fun:


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2007)

Hey Nelson! Glad you are going planted. 

Even with a double fluoro strip, that is about 1.5 watts per gallon, so still low light, but not as low as just the one bulb. Along with the suggestions we've already given you, Wisteria (Hygrophila difformis) and Hygrophila polysperma (if you can find it...its a noxious weed in the US ) will also grow fine in that light.

Even with the Anubias and Crypts, there are many species, so alot to choose from. There is also 3 types of Java fern (narrow leaf, regular, and windelov/lace).

Sounds like it will be a great looking tank!


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Okay thanks, ill look those up.

Also, will these plants need a special substrate to flourish, or does that not matter? I was planning on using regular 'ol petsmart aquarium gravel.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2007)

www.plantgeek.com

it's a website that kristin gave me cause i want to make a planted display tank with my 16 gallon bowfront. so far it's helped alot.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Flourite, etc. definitely helps in any planted tank. If your mainly keeping stem or bunch plants, you could get by with a mixture of cheap gravel and a plant substrate. A large amount of the "bunch plants" take in nutrients through their leaves to begin with, but crypts and similar others need a good substrate to anchor themselves in.

I always recommend Vallisneria... since I basically use it in everyone of my freshwater set-ups. It grows in any lighting situation really, and doesn't need a costly substrate (unless you want it to send off runners at a faster pace).
Java moss is also simple- I've had it growing in a 10g with almost no light for the past month. Can't go wrong there...


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2007)

I agree....a special plant substrate like Flourite and Eco Complete definitely helps. If you are going to use alot of Java fern and Anubias, that are tied to wood or rocks, you won't need a special substrate. Actually, all the plants mentioned will grow fine in regular gravel. You may want to pick up a fertilizer like Flourish to dose weekly and put in some nutrients that you'd get from a substrate. I've grown alot of plants in regular gravel and it works fine.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Okay, Plain gravel with flourish- Got it. Seems easier to me than creating a mix of substrates


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Update

Okay, so today I went to my LFS to buy a double strip flourescant for the planted tank. WHile there I was looking at their beautiful planted displays, and I decided that I didnt want to half-ass the display tank. I splurged and bought 96 watt PC's  So, now I have 3.2 WPG. (Yes I did the math)

I know this opens up knew plant possibilities, and im sure it will make mmy plants grow better. Now that i have so much light, can you guys recommend any new pretty plants for me?

EDIT- and i changed my mind, im gonna go woth rummy nose tetras


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2007)

So you got a single 96w fixture, right?

With that light, you'll be able to grow alot of different stem plants, like Rotala rotundifolia, Ludwigia repens, Bacopa caroliniana, Baby Tears, Wisteria, Ambulia, Cabomba, Ludwigia palustris, Ludwigia brevipes, and Myriophyllum. Others are Echinodorus tenellus/Dwarf chain sword (grassy foreground plant), Tiger lotus, sword plants (some get huge though)....Echinodorus parviflorus 'Tropica' is a small one, and species of Aponogeton (some of these get huge too). 

Thats of course not everything...but its a good start.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Is http://azgardens.com/ a good site? They have a good selelction of shrimp, I was thinking of ordering some


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2007)

I've heard good and bad things about their site. I know the shipping can be expensive (on plants and fish/inverts) since they use Fedex and generally want to choose the most expensive type. Its worth a shot, since the feedback I've seen is kind of balanced......they do have a really good selection though.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Could you recommend a cheap place to buy online?


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2007)

For plants, http://www.aquariumplants.com has good prices on individual plants and a decent shipping price (although they only guarantee overnight i think), but their plants are good quality. I've personally ordered from them.

http://www.aquariumgarden.com has good prices on plants and shipping. I've never used them though, but have heard good reports. 

Aquabid has alot of good sellers, but if you are wanting to buy alot of plants, you may not be able to find them from the same seller. Some of the sellers are in Asia though and while they have a great selection, the shipping can be expensive and the plants don't always arrive in good shape (but the same can be said for US sites too).  If you buy alot from them, it is worth the shipping cost though, as they have a nice selection (Aquaspot_world in particular).

I've heard good things about http://www.aquabotanic.com as well, but never ordered from them. They have pretty good prices on plants too.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

K, ill try those.

Update- I have finished planting the foreground with Dwarf Saggitaria, and I now have 5 amano shrimp


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2007)

Thats great! You are so lucky to find Amanos.


----------



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

Good luck with the dwarf Sag, the pot I divided and added to my 50 still looks fairly pathetic T_T.

Amanos are your friend in the planted tank ^^


----------



## Mishy (Feb 1, 2006)

Goodluck with it all, you americans are so lucky with your plant selection as with your fish one.

`Mishy


----------

